# Player looking for an Online Game, kinda picky.



## d'Anconia (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm looking for a Forgotten Realms Game that is just getting started or a Hunt: Rise of Evil game. I'd prefer a PbEM game, or a PbP game, where you didn't have to commit to being in a certain time at a certain place. That being said, I'd be available most weeknights, with Wednesday night being the best. So, other than that I'm wide open for anything!  

My email is johncox63@yahoo.com 
My AIM user name is JohnCox342

Drop me a line if your interested

Oh by the way, I don't really have much DM experience, so would prefer to be a player. 

Laters


----------



## d'Anconia (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bump and a Slight Change*

In Addition to the above. I just started flipping through some Scarred Lands stuff the other day and I was really impressed, so add this wonderful setting to the list of prefered campaigns.

Thanks,
John Cox


----------



## d'Anconia (Aug 29, 2002)

Bump.

Surely somebody out there has room for one more


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2002)

You might want to try looking at the In Character forum..


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2002)

Might have room for you. Send me an email here: nighttfall@yahoo.com


----------



## d'Anconia (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey Nightfall, I sent you an email. Thanks for the interest. Hopefully we can work something out


----------

